# Canada's First CC177 gets painted



## Globesmasher

Folks:

Here are a couple of shots of our first tail (P-177) hitting the paint shop.  It is still scheduled for the acceptance test flights in the July timeframe and delivery in Aug 07.

The second tail, P-180, should be somewhere on the first half of the assembly line right now and is still scheduled for delivery Oct 07.

A good news story all around.


----------



## Pte_Martin

For us non air force types, what's this plane replacing or used for? Just curious thanks


----------



## hammond

She's Beautiful!


----------



## GAP

Gee, that color scheme looks so nice, we should buy a whole wack more so we can say we have a flock!!!


----------



## Pte_Martin

Got it, I know we were supposed to get some sort of transport planes but i didn't know the name, now i do


----------



## p_imbeault

What colour did they come in standard?


----------



## aesop081

Grey.....


----------



## Globesmasher

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> For us non air force types, what's this plane replacing or used for? Just curious thanks



Check out this lengthy and somewhat heated thread ..... for more info:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/54089.0.html


----------



## Globesmasher

Imbeault said:
			
		

> What colour did they come in standard?



Here is a photoshop artist's cut and paste impression of what the finished CF product should look like:


----------



## observor 69

Ref P-177 getting painted.  It has "Canada" on the side before it gets painted?


----------



## R933ex

Absolutely Great to see.


----------



## Mike Baker

Nice looking plane!  ;D


----------



## cameron

BEEEAAAUUUUTEEEEFULLLLL!  I cannot wait to see pictures of canadian paratroopers jumping out of these :cdnsalute:


----------



## Fraz

Or for that matter LAV's and the new Leopard 2's rolling off it's ramp at KAF...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> Got it, I know we were supposed to get some sort of transport planes but i didn't know the name, now i do



Wow the Mods are being gentle today. they usually jump all over you for asking questions about topics that have been talked about here for months.....they would suggest that you use the search feature rather than asking to repeat stuff that's been covered...don't shoot me that 's the policy....cheers :cheers:


----------



## ArmyRick

Cool


----------



## armyvern

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Wow the Mods are being gentle today.



Not gentle, it's just that by the time we got here Globesmasher already had him sorted out and provided with a much-needed link!!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Not gentle, it's just that by the time we got here Globesmasher already had him sorted out and provided with a much-needed link!!



Ha ha...sorry to ruin the image....the Mods are not gentle!.....there we are...all fixed ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I still have to pinch myself to ensure that I am not dreaming.....never thought I would see the day.


----------



## Infanteer

Nice.


----------



## Globesmasher

I was just down in Long Beach, California this past week attending a conference and managed to get a tour of the Boeing Plant and the C-17 assembly line.  I did manage to get a great tour of our first two jets thanks to the flight operations people at Boeing.

We managed to take a look at F-177, our first tail that is very close to the end of the assembly line and about to be towed into the paint hangar.  And we also got to take a look at F-180, our second tail (scheduled for Oct '07) which is still in several pieces.  The wings are joined together, and the fuselage is still in 3 separate pieces.


----------



## midget-boyd91

Colin P said:
			
		

> I still have to pinch myself to ensure that I am not dreaming.....never thought I would see the day.



Which day would that be? The one where new transport planes are coming, or the one where the Mods are called gentle. >


----------



## observor 69

Globesmasher thanks very much for the photos and all you have done in feeding our interest in this exciting development.

Pleeezzze keep it coming!


----------



## 28402 engineers

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> Which day would that be? The one where new transport planes are coming, or the one where the Mods are called gentle. >



Probably a little bit of both  ;D


----------



## GAP

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> the one where the Mods are called gentle. >



Silly......they're not meant to be gentle.....they are the "S" in S & M !!!


----------



## belka

Looks sexay.  8)


----------



## safeboy43

They look cool. Can't wait until they're finished.  ;D


----------



## Haletown

good article on the Boeing Global Sustainment Program . . 

http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/2007/06/did-focus-the-c17-global-sustainment-partnership/index.php#more


----------



## tomahawk6

Ran across this nice pic of a C-17 that is assigned to the 517th Airlift Squadron assigned to Elmendorf AFB.

http://www.strategypage.com/military_photos/200761712329.aspx


----------



## Mike Baker

Wow, that is a nice picture, thanks for the link T6.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

(whining kid voice) "Is it here yet!!! (end whining kid voice)


----------



## Globesmasher

Here we go.

It's just about ready to come off the back end of the paint line ...
For those in the Trenton area it is still scheduled for arrival on 9 August.


----------



## niner domestic

She's gorgeous! (and very spectacular!) Thanks GS.


----------



## Jack O.

Thanks for the pictures GS, I think I speak for everyone when I say "Cool"


----------



## newfin

Wow! Wow! Wow!  Never thought I'd ever see that!  It is still hard to believe....but a picture really _is worth a thousand words.  Globesmasher, any idea when first flight is scheduled for?  _


----------



## Globesmasher

First arrival flight is 9 Aug into Trenton.
OPSEC - can't say when the first mission will be.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Where is this being painted?  ie US or Canada?


----------



## Globesmasher

At the assembly plant in Long Beach, California.


----------



## tabernac

Stupid civi question, but the 701 signifies what exactly? I'm assuming that its just an aircraft number, that does not correlate to the Sqn.


----------



## aesop081

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Stupid civi question, but the 701 signifies what exactly? I'm assuming that its just an aircraft number, that does not correlate to the Sqn.



Just an aircraft number....identifies each individual airframe


----------



## tabernac

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Just an aircraft number....identifies each individual airframe



Much obliged. I've seen info on when the first 2 are delivered, how about the last 2? Any ideas as to when the fleet/Sqn is fully kitted out and deployable? Or is that OPSEC territory?

These babies sure do look purdy!


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> OPSEC - can't say when the first mission will be.


----------



## Green On!

Hey GS,

They need to paint the names of the pilots flying that baby home to YTR under the windows..."Hedgehog" and "ojohny" would certainly add some style. ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Well since we already have a trained flight crew, I suspect they can start loading her up an hour after the acceptance ceremony, unless there is some legal/bureaucratic hoop jumping required. It would be nice to have the ceremony in Trenton and then have them announce that she has arrived in kandahar 2 days later to delivering the first Leo 2’s.   ;D     (Don't worry I am not expecting an answer to this, just wishing)


----------



## vonGarvin

Colin P said:
			
		

> Well since we already have a trained flight crew, I suspect they can start loading her up an hour after the acceptance ceremony, unless there is some legal/bureaucratic hoop jumping required. It would be nice to have the ceremony in Trenton and then have them announce that she has arrived in kandahar 2 days later to delivering the first Leo 2’s.   ;D     (Don't worry I am not expecting an answer to this, just wishing)


Actually, I'd rather hope that the Leo 2's arrive in KAF much earlier than 11 August (given the ceremony on 9 August).  ;D


----------



## Globesmasher

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Much obliged. I've seen info on when the first 2 are delivered, how about the last 2? Any ideas as to when the fleet/Sqn is fully kitted out and deployable? Or is that OPSEC territory?
> 
> These babies sure do look purdy!



#3 and #4 will be delivered Mar and Apr of '08.

More detailed info and discussion on kit etc ... located here .......
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/54089.0.html

Yup, they sure do look purdy!! ;D
Cheers


----------



## Globesmasher

Green On! said:
			
		

> Hey GS,
> 
> They need to paint the names of the pilots flying that baby home to YTR under the windows..."Hedgehog" and "ojohny" would certainly add some style. ;D



LMAO!!!  ;D
You "know" too much about me Green On!! Too funny ..... (damn that Ryan guy ....)


----------



## Globesmasher

Colin P said:
			
		

> Well since we already have a trained flight crew, I suspect they can start loading her up an hour after the acceptance ceremony, unless there is some legal/bureaucratic hoop jumping required. It would be nice to have the ceremony in Trenton and then have them announce that she has arrived in kandahar 2 days later to delivering the first Leo 2’s.   ;D     (Don't worry I am not expecting an answer to this, just wishing)



Still some legal and bureaucratic hoop jumping to be done and also a little bit of testing that can only be done at home in Canada.

This first mission will happen very quickly .... there is a lot of pressure to get it done.
You'll all know when it actually happens since I'm sure there'll be plenty of media coverage at the time or as soon as it occurs.

It'll be nice to use it to deliver brand new tanks ... and to also roll a brand new Chinook out the back too.
That's about the only way G2G will get a flight in this thing ... as the crew for the Chinook that we deliver in theatre!!!  ;D


----------



## Haletown

PMSH has an Arctic Defense oriented tour planned this summer sometime.  Would be ++ nice to have a C177 be part of the trip . . maybe do an airdrop over Frobisher bay


----------



## seamus

I am just happy to see the plane,(thanks for the photo). It's good to know that our air lift problem is being dealt with and were the planes are first used doesn't matter to myself as long as they operate as predicted. Good luck to the first air crew, and I know you will have fun. In the end that's what it is all about.


----------



## Buddha66

Hi Globe...Question regarding training.

is the training going to continue at Atus AFB or is the new Sqn going to pick up the training responsibility.

701 is looking great!  Can't wait to see it in Cdn Airspace


----------



## Globesmasher

Altus until further notice.


----------



## newfin

GS - above I asked when the first flight would be.  I did not mean to ask when the first mission is but rather when is the first time that this aircraft will "slip the surly bonds of earth?"


----------



## Globesmasher

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> ....... it is still scheduled for arrival on 9 August.


----------



## cameron

LLLLLoooovvveeelllyyyy! Is it just me or does the word Canada and the flag look great on the side of that grey painted fuselage


----------



## Globesmasher

Our first jet came out of the paint barn today ....

It's done.

It'll now start the long process of the "Acceptance Test Flight" protocols ........


----------



## Globesmasher

And a couple more shots .................


----------



## Globesmasher

INCH:

Once again I stand corrected.  
The tail numbers will be 6 digits after all.
Sorry about that ......
As we can see, the first one is 177701
Then we'll see:
177702
177703
177704

First it was 6, then back to 5 now back to 6.  :


----------



## tabernac

WOW. 


WOW.

That is one sleek, sexy plane. And I never thought I would say that about any jet, let alone a strategic airlifter. I guess the Mapleleaf makes all the difference.


----------



## Inch

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> INCH:
> 
> Once again I stand corrected.
> The tail numbers will be 6 digits after all.
> Sorry about that ......
> As we can see, the first one is 177701
> Then we'll see:
> 177702
> 177703
> 177704
> 
> First it was 6, then back to 5 now back to 6.  :



Nice, 6 seems to be the standard, but AFIK, Cyclone 01 will be 14801. Until they're painted though, who knows. At least you're getting your new ride soon, ours is still a few years off.  :'(


----------



## Haletown

will any of our C177's have the extra center wing fuel tank or all they all  the standard model ?


----------



## Globesmasher

Haletown:

They're all extended range [ER] tank aircraft.
Boeing stopped making the "non-ER" tanks on fuselage 71.
The first 70 were non-ER and then every aircraft from then on have been ER jets.

So, we'll have a 245,000 lb fuel capacity.
Plenty of gas to get to where we need to go ..... I hope.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

GS will you be one of the select few to fly the unfriendly skies in one of those babies?


----------



## Globesmasher

Yup.   ;D

Very happy about that.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Congrats


----------



## Haletown

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> Haletown:
> 
> They're all extended range [ER] tank aircraft.
> Boeing stopped making the "non-ER" tanks on fuselage 71.
> The first 70 were non-ER and then every aircraft from then on have been ER jets.
> 
> So, we'll have a 245,000 lb fuel capacity.
> Plenty of gas to get to where we need to go ..... I hope.



thnx . .   appreciate the info.  Hard to keep up all with the news 

Will you be / are you qualified for in-flight refueling ?   Would be a very useful qual when operating with Allies. 

I am really happy you guys are finally getting some really good kit.  You deserve it and I know you'll put it to good use.  

Congrats and good luck.  You make us "older" guys proud.


----------



## Globesmasher

Haletown said:
			
		

> Will you be / are you qualified for in-flight refueling ?   Would be a very useful qual when operating with Allies.



HT:

I used to be qualified for AR when I was flying this thing with the USAF from 2001-2004.
But not any longer.

We're not going to bother with AR.

With the ER tanks we'll have plenty of gas to do what we need within our crew duty days.
Also, since the CF does not possess any "boom" tankers (KC-135 or KC-10) it will be very problematic to keep our crews current in AR skills.
Scheduling will be a nightmare.
Also, that fuel that comes down that boom to the receiver in-flight .... very expensive.
Once you factor in all the costs, that gas that the receiver takes on in-flight costs 9 times what it costs to pump it out of the ground.

We can't afford that .......  :'(

245,000 lbs of gas - that's gives me about 10 - 11 hours of cruise time (probably a bit more) doing 400-500 miles per hour depending on winds and weight.
That'll do us nicely .....  

I'm not a big fan of being Snowbird #4 and flying line astern 18' away from a KC-10 trying to pass highly flammable fuel down a nozzle under high pressure at me at 25,000' in the air ........ it takes about 20 minutes to take on about 60-70,000 lbs of fuel.  No fun at all.

There but for the grace of God ......

[edit - spelling]


----------



## Astrodog

GS,

  thanks for the pics; the combination of seeing what that thing can do at an airshow this past weekend and seeing 'Canada' on the side of one actually took my breath away... Such a proud moment; I can't wait to hopefully one day get my hands on one!


----------



## Colin Parkinson

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> WOW.
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> That is one sleek, sexy plane. And I never thought I would say that about any jet, let alone a strategic airlifter. I guess the Mapleleaf makes all the difference.



Let me add...

WOW

WOW

WOW!!!!!!!

Thanks for the great pictures!!!!


----------



## Buddha66

I bet you can't wait GS...

I understand what you mean about the AR...I was lucky for most of the time being blissfully unaware during the AR process in the back end of the E-3.  The few times I was up front, I wished I wasn't watching!  On the other hand, I got some great naps durning the 20-30 minutes it took for the AR to take place.


----------



## NavyShooter

Interesting pamphlet from Boeing.

http://www.boeing.com/commercial/airports/acaps/bc17-c17a-brochure.pdf

NS


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

what exactly


----------



## Colin Parkinson

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Interesting pamphlet from Boeing.
> 
> http://www.boeing.com/commercial/airports/acaps/bc17-c17a-brochure.pdf
> 
> NS



Well this will help Microsoft to build a virtual model for their flight sim.


----------



## mz589

I guess its going to be called Canada One, looks pretty good!

http://www.airliners.net/open.file?id=1235185


----------



## krustyrl

Lookin' good...!


----------



## Inch

Posted 3 weeks ago.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60617/post-583846.html#msg583846


----------



## mz589

Any word on what squadron will operate it from Trenton?


----------



## krustyrl

Re-activation of 429 Sqn, I believe.........................


----------



## Nfld Sapper

429 (T) Squadron will be stood up/re-formed for the CC-177's.

Check the other posts about the CC-177 for all the information about it.

See this thread CC177 Initial Cadre Update


----------



## mz589

Okay time for a couple of serious questions.

Why do you guys keep pointing to articles on army.ca? Should I only go to the message boards found there?

Is it protocol that every message board be searched for any possible relation to a post which is about
to be made prior to making it?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

mz589 said:
			
		

> Okay time for a couple of serious questions.
> 
> Why do you guys keep pointing to articles on army.ca? Should I only go to the message boards found there?
> 
> Is it protocol that every message board be searched for any possible relation to a post which is about
> to be made prior to making it?



Cause army.ca=navy.ca=air-force.ca=milnet.ca

Any other questions?


----------



## GAP

mz589 said:
			
		

> Okay time for a couple of serious questions.
> 
> Why do you guys keep pointing to articles on army.ca? Should I only go to the message boards found there?
> 
> Is it protocol that every message board be searched for any possible relation to a post which is about
> to be made prior to making it?



If you check out the threads posted, you will probably find the same information has been laid out in detail in another thread, it's background that is readily available and often helps in clearing up a lot of questions..


----------



## Yrys

It is protocol to search a subject in the SITE (by searching in the main page army.ca)
before starting a new thread OR posting an article. Otherwise mods ans members will kick in
 when it has already been post. If you look at the title of each post, you will see different title, wich mean that different threads has 
merged by mods, something that is bad juju .


----------



## Inch

mz589 said:
			
		

> Okay time for a couple of serious questions.
> 
> Why do you guys keep pointing to articles on army.ca? Should I only go to the message boards found there?
> 
> Is it protocol that every message board be searched for any possible relation to a post which is about
> to be made prior to making it?



I can't tell what site you're viewing (army.ca, milnet.ca, etc). I'm viewing army.ca so any post I link to will be army.ca based. The info is all the same however, only the colour scheme is different.

And yes, it is protocol that you search prior to creating a new thread. It saves us from having to patrol the boards just to merge threads that users duplicate. With over 10,000 registered users, that gets to be next to impossible which is why you'll have other users telling you to search prior to making a new thread.

If you had looked in the fixed wing section, you would have found a thread with the same pictures and titled almost the same that was about 3 weeks old. Which is what I merged your thread with.

Inch
Army.ca Staff


----------



## mz589

Inch said:
			
		

> I can't tell what site you're viewing (army.ca, milnet.ca, etc). I'm viewing army.ca so any post I link to will be army.ca based. The info is all the same however, only the colour scheme is different.
> 
> And yes, it is protocol that you search prior to creating a new thread. It saves us from having to patrol the boards just to merge threads that users duplicate. With over 10,000 registered users, that gets to be next to impossible which is why you'll have other users telling you to search prior to making a new thread.
> 
> If you had looked in the fixed wing section, you would have found a thread with the same pictures and titled almost the same that was about 3 weeks old. Which is what I merged your thread with.
> 
> Inch
> Army.ca Staff




 The photo that I posted is not in the thread that you referenced, I haven't seen a duplicate posted here. I received it yesterday and thought people here might be interested. As for the sqn info, I did a search and got 18 pages returned, after spending about 20 minutes sorting through it, I posted a follow up question. With the limited search functions available I think that is more than reasonable. Is it?


----------



## Inch

mz589 said:
			
		

> The photo that I posted is not in the thread that you referenced, I haven't seen a duplicate posted here. I received it yesterday and thought people here might be interested. As for the sqn info, I did a search and got 18 pages returned, after spending about 20 minutes sorting through it, I posted a follow up question. With the limited search functions available I think that is more than reasonable. Is it?



Whether or not you posted the exact picture is irrelevant, the point is that there was already a thread titled "Canada's First CC177 gets painted". If you have a picture of a CC177 painted in Canadian markings, it would make sense to just add it to an existing thread, no? If you didn't know that CC177 is the Canadian identifier for the C-17,  Google is your friend. 

As for Sqn info, I did a search for "C17 Squadron" and the 4th hit was titled "429 Sqn to become new C-17 Squadron".

No, the more times the question is asked and answered, the more useless the search function becomes. If you had started a new thread to ask that question, it would have added yet another hit to the search and discouraged people such as yourself from doing a little bit of independent research.


----------



## observor 69

Ya know I was just thinking, anyone want to put a bet on how many times the MSM puts their foot in their mouth commenting on this aircraft.
Oh and let's not forget the hot air that will be vented by the politicans. 

It's a truck people   No reason to panic ;D


----------



## Globesmasher

mz589 said:
			
		

> Any word on what squadron will operate it from Trenton?



And all that being said, today 18 July 2007, LCol DW Lowthian assumed command of 429 (T) Sqn at 8 Wing Trenton.
429 (T) Sqn had been "retired" for a little over 2 years, so it was a tremendous day today to see the colours brought back out.  The weather was good and there was a huge turnout of vets today as well.  In fact, there were so many people there weren't enough chairs for all the spectators.  

It was one of those "good days" today.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Usual disclaimers.

DND News Release

News Release
Canada's New Government Re-Establishes Squadron to Support C-17 Aircraft
NR–07.071 - July 18, 2007

TRENTON, Ont. – The Honourable Gordon O’Connor, Minister of National Defence, today announced the re-establishment of 429 Transport Squadron, designated the C-17 squadron, based at 8 Wing / CFB Trenton. Under the command of Lieutenant-Colonel Dave Lowthian, the squadron will be responsible for the conduct of C-17 operations, as well as the day-to-day maintenance of Canada’s new strategic airlift fleet of Globemaster IIIs. 

“It is with immense pride and enthusiasm that I officially re-establish 429 Squadron,” said Minister O’Connor at today’s ceremony. “It is a historic time for the operators and maintainers of Canada’s new fleet of C-17 aircraft, as they embark on providing Canadians with a truly independent strategic airlift capability at home and abroad.”

The stand-up is a resurgence for a squadron with an impressive history and a bright future. 

“The re-establishment of 429 Squadron opens a new chapter in the famed Bisons’ history,” said Lieutenant-General Steve Lucas, Chief of the Air Staff. “Squadron members will have a very real and immediate impact on how the Canadian Forces can support operations – creating endless opportunities for modern-day success stories of their own.” 

Originally formed as a Second World War bomber squadron on November 7, 1942 in Yorkshire, U.K., the squadron was disbanded in 1946 following the airlift of allied POWs back to England. In June 1967, the unit re-established as a CC-115 Buffalo squadron, beginning its association with the transport community. Known as the ‘Bisons,’ 429 (T) Squadron became part of 424 Squadron in September 1971; however it was re-established independently in April 1972, with the squadron’s responsibilities shifting from transport to training. Reorganization returned 429 Squadron to a transport role in 1981; however, it was then consolidated with 426 Squadron in July 2005 as part of the Air Forces’ transformation model at the time. Today’s stand-up as the C-17 squadron marks another momentous day for the unit.

An initial squadron capability will be in place for the arrival of the first C-17 aircraft in early August. As Canada’s remaining three C-17s are delivered between October and April 2008, the squadron’s operating capabilities will correspondingly increase. The squadron will consist of approximately 200 members, including such positions as pilots, loadmasters and technicians. 

The acquisition of strategic lift aircraft is a landmark event, as it will provide the Canadian Forces with an independent means to rapidly and reliably and flexibly move heavy equipment over vast distances in response to domestic or international crises - delivering more troops and equipment faster to alleviate suffering. It also reduces the number of crews and stopovers required, and will alleviate the workload for the aging tactical Hercules fleet. 

-30-

Additional information on Strategic Airlift can be found at: 
Minister’s Statement on Strategic Airlift:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2194 
Strategic Airlift News Releases and Backgrounder:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Focus/first/index_e.asp 

For more information, please contact:

Isabelle Bouchard Media Liaison Office 
Office of Minister O’Connor Department of National Defence 
(613) 996-3100 (613) 996-2353 or 2354


----------



## Colin Parkinson

New (again) squadron, new aircraft and massive jump in our ability to transport equipment, gives me a new warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## observor 69

Ref DND news release.

"The acquisition of strategic lift aircraft is a landmark event, as it will provide the Canadian Forces with an independent means to rapidly and reliably and flexibly move heavy equipment over vast distances in response to domestic or international crises - delivering more troops and equipment faster to alleviate suffering."

Get it, it's peacekeeping.  > 
Ya ya that's the ticket.


----------

